# Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V.



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

Pressemeldung

*ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft zusammen mit AV-NDS e.V. gegen Angelverbote und Einschränkungen!!​*---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Anmerkung Redaktion:*
Über den Vorsitzenden des ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946  (http://www.asv-schwarmstedt.com/#Verein), Bodo Bippus, erreichte uns das nachfolgend veröffentlichte Schreiben an die CDU-Abgeordnete Gudrun Pieper aus Schwarmstedt als Pressemeldung. 

Damit reagierte der Verein auf die Bemühungen des Anglerverband Niedersachsen e.V. (http://www.av-nds.de/) und unterstützt diesen in seinen Bemühungen zur Abwehr von Angelverboten.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------



> *Angelverbot in ganz Niedersachsen
> 
> Forderung des fischereiliehen Nutzungsverbotes des Niedersächsischen Landkreistages*
> 
> ...




Hier gehts zum Thread um den Verband:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316792


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*

Super! Wow!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*

Es sind diese Dinge, die mich immer weiter machen lassen mit recherchieren und veröffentlichen, wenn man sieht, dass es anfängt, zumindest partiell, besser zu werden.

Klasse Aktion!!!!


----------



## bacalo (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*

Werter Herr Bippus,

 Respekt und Anerkennung zu diesem Schritt#6. Absolut nachahmenswert!
 Hierfür ein herzliches Vergelt´s Gott aus Unterfranken

 Beste Grüße
 Peter


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*

Touche' Herr Bippus,ein weiteres,sehr gutes Zeichen aus dem wacheren Teil der NDS Angler.

Während andere weiterhin erschreckend passiv Gesslerhüte grüssen und dem falsch verstandenen Schutzwahn mit Enteignungscharakter rein gar nichts entgegensetzen ,wird hier mit Verein und dem AV NDS eine Vorbildliche Kooperationsarbeit geleistet.

Respekt,davon gerne mehr [emoji106]


----------



## Dachfeger (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*

Respekt. Da verneige ich mich mal. Sehr schön geschrieben.

Das hier gefällt mir besonders:
*Es drängt sich das Bild auf, dass die damaligen Flaschen- und  Steinewerfer jetzt in Regierungsgewalt gelangt sind und ein neues  Feindbild suchen, da deren damaligen Proteste nichts einbrachten.*


----------



## UMueller (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*



Dachfeger schrieb:


> Das hier gefällt mir besonders:
> *Es drängt sich das Bild auf, dass die damaligen Flaschen- und  Steinewerfer jetzt in Regierungsgewalt gelangt sind und ein neues  Feindbild suchen, da deren damaligen Proteste nichts einbrachten.*



@ Dachfeger:Alles was Herr Bippus geschrieben hat kann ich teilen. Dein Zitat aber nicht. Ist mir zu simpel das nur einer Partei anzulasten.Ich denke du meinst die Grünen und damit pauschalisierst du. Das Problem ist doch nicht das FFH -Gebiet sondern das es in ein Naturschutzgebiet nach deutschem Recht gewandelt werden soll inkl. aller Einschränkungen und Betretungsverbote.Verbote waren von der EU aber garnicht gefordert.Wer da jetzt Naturschutzgebiete draus machen will darüber kann man spekulieren. Tschimpke vom NABU vielleicht.;+ Jetzt sollen Angelvereine mit den Landkreisen verhandeln wieviel Angelverbot übrigbleibt.Wo ist eigentlich der DAFV
|sagnixach ja  #q#q#q

Komplette Angelverbote, Nachtangelverbot das dürfen wir nicht hinnehmen. Ja in welchem Land lebe ich denn. Es waren doch Angler die damals schon gemahnt hatten das es so nicht weitergeht mit der Wasserverschmutzung und auch was die Querverbauungen angeht. Oder sich gewehrt haben gegen Wasserbaumaßnahmen zwecks Degradierung der Bäche zu
Entwässerungskanälen für die Agrarwirtschaft. Die immer gesagt haben Umweltschutz darf nicht an der Wasseroberfläche aufhören. Umweltschützer der ersten Stunde quasi.
Jetzt werden auch noch diejenigen besonders gedemütigt die sich für naturnahe Fließgewässer eingesetzt haben sei es in deren Erhaltung oder Wiederherstellung als solches. Da kann ich wütend werden. Erntet der NABU jetzt das was Angler gesät haben. #d Ja auf den NABU bin ich nicht gut zu sprechen. Das war mal der Deutsche Bund für Vogelschutz. Deren Führung war immer schon Anglerfeindlich.Den Kormoran haben die angesiedelt und Fisch ist für die nur Vogelfutter. Tut mir leid aber das musste jetzt mal raus.
Vielleicht sollte es mal eine oder besser mehrere Anglerdemos geben. Ohne Nachdruck wird das sonst nichts.


----------



## Oldschoool (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*

:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m:m


----------



## Deep Down (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*

Deshalb liegt ja der auch fehl, der seine Funktion als  Naturschutzverband dahingehend versteht, den Menschen auszusperren! Dann kann er die Gattung nämlich konsequenterweise gleich ganz abschaffen.


----------



## Beppone (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*

Jungs,
 danke für das schnelle Feedback innerhalb weniger Stunden.
 Ich glaube, dass wir alle begriffen haben, worum es jetzt geht. Wir brauchen jede Unterstützung aus ganz Deutschland. 
 Grüsse aus dem schönen Niedersachsen


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*

Willkommen an Board!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*

Ein ganz hervorragend formulierter Brief!

Und zu folgendem Kommentar:


UMueller schrieb:


> @ Dachfeger:Alles was Herr Bippus geschrieben hat kann ich teilen. Dein Zitat aber nicht. Ist mir zu simpel das nur einer Partei anzulasten.Ich denke du meinst die Grünen und damit pauschalisierst du.



Aus meiner Sicht pauschalisiert man da nicht. Es sind genau diese Leute. Ich unterstütze den NABU in einigen Dingen aktiv, ohne dort Mitglied zu sein. Wenn man da Mitgliedern der Grünen (durchaus in führenden lokalen Positionen) zuhört, wenn sie ihre Thesen verkünden, bekommt man vom Kopfschütteln ein Schleudertrauma.


----------



## harzsalm (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*

Ein schleudertrauma bekomme ich von Leuten die den Nabu unterstützen!!!!


----------



## Laichzeit (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*

Direkt irgendwelche Parteien angreifen halte ich auch für zu pauschal.
Damit positioniert man sich selbst immer allgemeinpolitisch und bringt mehr Distanz in die Diskussion, als das eigentliche Thema verlangt.
Dass der NABU und co. einigen Parteien näher stehen als anderen ist ihr Pech, wenn sie durch die Politisierung mögliche Partner aus anderen Lagern quasi kategorisch ausschließen.
Wir brauchen das nicht.


----------



## tibulski (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*

Hallo Beppone,

find ich sehr gut und ich wünsche euch vom Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg viel Erfolg bei eurem Anliegen! 

Du hast die Mühen und Errungenschafter der Angler über die Zeit an Eurem Gewässer sehr eindrücklich beschrieben. 
Es zeigt auch, dass wir uns als Angler mit der neuen Definition vom Thema Naturschutz in Deutschland wohl oder übel befassen müssen.

Vor allem mit dem was NABU und Co. in den letzten Jahren daraus gemacht haben. Wenn wir das ignorieren, führt das, wie jetzt auch in NDS zu existenziellen Problemen für die Angler.

Heute reicht es leider nicht mehr, nur angeln zu gehen und als Verein an seinem Gewässer Gutes zu tun. 

Ihr habt einen Verband der gut aufgestellt ist. Ich wünsche euch, dass ihr das Thema gemeinsam erfolgreich abwendet.

Wenn eine übergreifende Aktion mehrer Landesverbände sinnvoll wäre, dann lasst es uns (bzw. mich wissen) wissen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4548586#post4548586


----------

